# Honey



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Has anyone ever used Honey to treat a wound on their dog? I am going to ask Kim about it today but I am debating using it on Sadie's foot. From what I have read it helps heals the wound, clearns infections, and fights cancer. Supposedly it is also great for burns. 

Some also use it for allergies in humans and dogs.


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

I have heard this but never used it. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I have heard honey does so much healing. I get Raw honey at the health food store by me. I can get as little or as much as I want. Oh by the way there is a New show in cooking channel called (The food doctor ) shows you what food to eat to heal different things wrong. It has been on 2 times now and they have a web site. They heal a little boy with psoriasis bad and a guy with fatty liver..


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I do know humas who use it as you have suggested so I do not know why it might not work the same.

That said, mine would gnaw off whatever body part had the honey applied!

Will she been seen today or are you discussing her case with Kim? Sure eager to hear what she thinks about her.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> I do know humas who use it as you have suggested so I do not know why it might not work the same.
> 
> That said, mine would gnaw off whatever body part had the honey applied!
> 
> Will she been seen today or are you discussing her case with Kim? Sure eager to hear what she thinks about her.


I am going to talk to Kim about her. I am not taking in her yet. My mom and I went through everything it could be and any and all of the outcomes Sadie would not put up with or we would not allow them to do. 

Example-
Broke toe- Sadie would eat the cast, She can remove any and all Ecollars too
Tumor- Not putting her under at 15 for anything! Not removing her foot! 

Yeah I have read about its uses in people and dogs and it looks good but I would put $$ on Sadie licking it off. Can't put any cover on it as Sadie hates ANYTHING on her so not sure. Hence talk to Kim


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

CHITheresa said:


> I have heard honey does so much healing. I get Raw honey at the health food store by me. I can get as little or as much as I want. Oh by the way there is a New show in cooking channel called (The food doctor ) shows you what food to eat to heal different things wrong. It has been on 2 times now and they have a web site. They heal a little boy with psoriasis bad and a guy with fatty liver..


Might need to check that out! 

Thanks!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Kim totally agreed with Karen lol

Sadie would try to eat her foot which would cause more issues. Esp since we can not wrap or collar Sadie. Honey is good though for wounds though.

She put Sadie on HomeoPet First Aid. A homeopathic treatment that taken internal should help her foot and keeping her on the OL Immune and Olive Leaf


----------



## Davrinli (Jan 21, 2013)

Medically speaking, i am a nurse, Manuka honey is the one used for healing wounds. Comes from New Zealand. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

It won't hurt it further on like a broken toe or something. I'd hesitate for an open wound though.

But for one that is internal you could sure try, it won't worsen it.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I give my fizzy local honey in the summer - it seems to help his summer itchiness 
( he seems to get hay fever type symptoms) half a teaspoon of honey a day seems to help loads, and he loves it ( he has it from a spoon hehe)


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Davrinli said:


> Medically speaking, i am a nurse, Manuka honey is the one used for healing wounds. Comes from New Zealand.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes! I love Manuka honey (aka medical grade honey). Apparently there isn't conclusive evidence of its antibacterial properties, but I use it on my face and it honestly makes your skin so amazingly soft and clears up acne. I prefer using it on wounds instead of polysporin. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Moonfall said:


> It won't hurt it further on like a broken toe or something. I'd hesitate for an open wound though.
> 
> But for one that is internal you could sure try, it won't worsen it.


Actually honey is best for open wounds. Kills bacteria and regenerates growth. Used a lot for burns starting to use and trials for tumors.


----------



## Angelbaby (Jan 24, 2013)

had a friend with a puppy born without a foot and the wound was nasty after cleansing it with peroxide we used aveeno baby diaper rash cream and it healed in a few days took care of the infection too.


----------

